# Bombed into submission!!!



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I was expecting my Newbie Sampler from kansashat yesterday, so when the wife called me at work, I wasn't too suprised. However, her first question was "How many cigars did you order?" As a good husband, I immediately started changing the subject and playing dumb while I thought if I had ordered something that I forgot to tell her about. :bx She proceeded to tell me what she was pulling out the box. Needless to say, I was speechless.

Below is the ammunition that was sent. Notice that shiny humidor? That was part of the bomb! Alan had remembered from my introduction post that my humidor had been stolen. Simply amazing! So, now I've got a good humidor instead of the cheapie from an online source! Alan, I cannot thank you enough for your generosity! 

Mel


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

WOW what a hit good stogies and a awsome looking humi congrats


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Holy Frijole! That is an amazing hit! Congratulations Mel. Alan is one friendly, knowlegable and generous LLG.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

That has got to be the "Mother Of All Bombs" No wonder your wife was worried.
kansashat you are amazing!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> Well, I was expecting my Newbie Sampler from kansashat yesterday, so when the wife called me at work, I wasn't too suprised. However, her first question was "How many cigars did you order?" As a good husband, I immediately started changing the subject and playing dumb while I thought if I had ordered something that I forgot to tell her about. :bx She proceeded to tell me what she was pulling out the box. Needless to say, I was speechless.
> 
> Below is the ammunition that was sent. Notice that shiny humidor? That was part of the bomb! Alan had remembered from my introduction post that my humidor had been stolen. Simply amazing! So, now I've got a good humidor instead of the cheapie from an online source! Alan, I cannot thank you enough for your generosity!
> 
> Mel


Un-f%*$ing-believable. What a hit.
:w


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow it looks like it's Christmas day at Mel's house! That's a great Bomb from a great BOTL!


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

5thDan said:


> That has got to be the "Mother Of All Bombs" No wonder your wife was worried.
> kansashat you are amazing!


That's for sure! My wife kept saying "There's a humidor here". I kept asking her if she meant a cigar box. I thought maybe he just threw a couple cigars into an old box for shipping. She was like, "I know what a humidor is!". :r

I was just hoping for 3 or 4 smokes I'd never had before. Out all of those, I've only had 1!!! It's going to be a very fun time!

Mel


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice K-hat!! Simply amazing!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow Mel congrats, and Alan you never cease to amaze me, Thats a hell of a bomb old buddy. WTG Mr. Hat......

"UNFARGINBELIEVABLE"


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

well seeing who they are from it doesn't surprise me at all... maybe one of these days the shoe will be on the other foot and Alan will get a little surprise of his own!! Maybe....

Congrats Mel!! As you can see anytime you have a chance to share things with Alan, he makes it worthwhile! 

WTG Alan, you generous Gorilla!! You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I've been trying to shrink my numbers of humidors. Just way too much maintenance for me. I have decided to get out of the desktop business. As for the cigars......you can thank the devil for a lot of those. 

Hope you enjoy it. If you have any questions about any of those cigars, LMK.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Mama mia! That puts new meaning into the word ka-boom.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's quite a sight. Very generous, Khat. 

Looks like you have some smoking to do, Mel.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow! :w 



Nice hit!!!!! 


:ms NCRM


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice Bomb, kansashat. You are really raising the bar for the rest of us, aren't you. A few of these start flying around the country, the Homeland Security Office will start to get edgy!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Damn dude.............. That's not a bomb.... its a freakin' SWAT team sent to eliminate not only you but all your neighbors and friends 

Nice hit Hat!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

floydp said:


> "UNFARGINBELIEVABLE"


My sentiments EXACTLY - WOW!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

wow.
simply wow.

congrats.

man.
wow.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Damn dude.............. That's not a bomb.... its a freakin' SWAT team sent to eliminate not only you but all your neighbors and friends
> 
> Nice hit Hat!


 :tpd: Trying to take out the whole block it seems.
Great hit. thats amazing


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Un-f%*$ing-believable. What a hit.
> :w


could not have said it better myself! that is a beautiful humidor!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

WOW! What a hit. Alan is one cool BOTL. Congrats to you Mel.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I know. I'm still in shock over it!  The humidor is super nice. I have never seen one like this before. It looks great sitting next to my computer monitor. Of course, the wife wasn't too thrilled about having more room for cigars now though. I bought her some of the CAO Flavours, so all is well now! Thanks again Alan!!!

Mel


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

What a great hit! Now people are gonna start doin' Humi Bombs!

LOL!

ATL


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> Wow Mel congrats, and Alan you never cease to amaze me, a hell of a bomb old buddy. WTG Mr. Shat......
> 
> "UNFARGINBELIEVABLE"


Simply an amazing hit! Thirteen humi's was an unlucky number, huh... I _almost_ feel bad about every not nice thing I've ever said about you!

BTW how's Congestion these days...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My *hat* is off to you Kansas!


----------

